# malinois vs rottweiler debate



## Michael Murphy

had this argument with this dude, so need an independent third party (aka WDF) to help settle this debate ( now also a bet , money involved etc)

anyways he said the malinois (any line) are better police/service dogs but the rottweiler was better for property/home protection, as they are more territorial and less social in there territory etc..
i believe they are equally as territorial on average and equally suited to guarding the property/home, more specifically when the owners are not home.
now without specific training for it, who would be the better natural property guard, mali or rottweiler, or as i say they are equal?
please be honest and answer properly , 100 dollars involved :neutral:


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Michael Murphy said:


> had this argument with this dude, so need an independent third party (aka WDF) to help settle this debate ( now also a bet , money involved etc)
> 
> anyways he said the malinois (any line) are better police/service dogs but the rottweiler was better for property/home protection, as they are more territorial and less social in there territory etc..
> i believe they are equally as territorial on average and equally suited to guarding the property/home, more specifically when the owners are not home.
> now without specific training for it, who would be the better natural property guard, mali or rottweiler, or as i say they are equal?
> please be honest and answer properly , 100 dollars involved :neutral:



Those 100 dollars would be enough fuel money to get you to the IPO club, once a week. 

Thats a pretty stupid question. I'm sorry to be all over you, but everytime you post, there is no evolution...Always the same stupid crap.


----------



## jack van strien

A rottweiler is a far better dog for all purposes,mals are just pets.


----------



## Gus Pineda

I would normally prefer a Rott specifically for property protection. It is my impression that it comes more natural to them.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Both are useless. .. everyone knows you want a hyena for home protection.


----------



## Ralph Tough

Michael, In reality there are the good / bad / ugly and the dumb in all breeds of dogs / living creatures… no one can tell you which is best.


----------



## David Baker

Tiago Fontes said:


> Those 100 dollars would be enough fuel money to get you to the IPO club, once a week.
> 
> Thats a pretty stupid question. I'm sorry to be all over you, but everytime you post, there is no evolution...Always the same stupid crap.


Holy shit you beat me to it. I immediately started laughing when i read this post b/c its basically taken out of my mouth. hahaha, bravo.


----------



## Kevin Cyr

Tiago Fontes said:


> Those 100 dollars would be enough fuel money to get you to the IPO club, once a week.
> 
> Thats a pretty stupid question. I'm sorry to be all over you, but everytime you post, there is no evolution...Always the same stupid crap.


 
with his limited knowledge how the **** would he know anyway, stupid shit all the time, what gives....and he doesn't or won't get it

it all started finally got my KNVP pup! why wouldn't it be just a puppy? its already labled with high expectations...you know all about KNPV and bloodline.....instead of hey look at my new pup...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

sdghtrevbhhv bhgvv bb ggbnju hghgghhjjn vcx nmvvgbhggf,dfm,,m,fv vvv mv,,,,,vvvvvv](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker

Lee H Sternberg said:


> sdghtrevbhhv bhgvv bb ggbnju hghgghhjjn vcx nmvvgbhggf,dfm,,m,fv vvv mv,,,,,vvvvvv](*,)


Lee....glad to see yer sober now


----------



## leslie cassian

Rotties are better as home protectors. They look badass. 

Mals are just skinny weird ass looking shepherds. Everyone asks me what my shepherd is mixed with. :roll: The Dutchie fares better -- people think she's a pit mix. ](*,)


----------



## Paul Westall

Alice Bezemer said:


> Both are useless. .. everyone knows you want a hyena for home protection.


Spotted or striped? Which would you use for object guard? Will Bloedlijnen list my hyena puppies? Inquiring minds want to know:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Paul Westall said:


> Spotted or striped? Which would you use for object guard? Will Bloedlijnen list my hyena puppies? Inquiring minds want to know:razz:


I prefer the laughing hyena for home protection.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Vegan Airedale, hands down.


----------



## David Baker

My favorite home protectors are my .45, tactical 12ga., and my AR15 .223 My dog is just for curb appeal :twisted:


----------



## jack van strien

Alice, any KNPV hyenas?Those are the best i hear but what about if you cross them with a crocodile?
Will they put up a better fight in the water?
Lastnight i talked to this dudess in Bangkok and she told me she feeds her mean attack dog from streetlines 
scorpions,supposed to put a real sting in the bite!
Cold here in Thailand.


----------



## Denise King

Thanks Jack!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Dave Colborn said:


> Vegan Airedale, hands down.


Is that what Don Turnipseed has been doing lately? Breeding/Marketing Vegan Airedales. That must have been the reason they didn't bite you?


----------



## Bob Scott

The question has already been answered correctly many times in this thread so I won't give another one.
BTW, Welcome back Dave. Been a while huh!? ....and this is the stuff you came back to see. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Ben Thompson

Get a mutt they are the best dogs everyone knows that.


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont

Woahhh woah, hold up. You guys got it ALL wrong. HOW.....JUST HOW COULD L.A.B.S NOT BE MENTIONED IN THIS BET?! I mean just look at their initials... lethal assault breed. How badass is that?! It's an optical illusion....LOOKS all sweet but BAM your plate of food is gone...I meant your face is gone!!! People don't even see it coming once their eyes are ripped out they just blame the neighbors Pitbull, because those are evil devil dogs, so you never even have to face the consequences for your dog biting someone! Don't worry I know this I am a KNPV trainer/Lawyer. Labs rule everybody else drools. And yeah Vegan Airedales are great. The heirloom ones are a little too "sweet" for my taste though. I hope I get my share of this $100....


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Paul Westall said:


> Spotted or striped? Which would you use for object guard? Will Bloedlijnen list my hyena puppies? Inquiring minds want to know:razz:


I would go with the striped version of the Hyena... I'm a bit fashion minded when it comes to my Object Guard animals and they just look better on video and or Photo :lol:



Thomas Barriano said:


> I prefer the laughing hyena for home protection.


I couldn't agree more with you, Thomas! I especially prefer the part where the bad guy runs away and the laughing Hyena gives chase with its special giggle as if to taunt to bad guy. 



jack van strien said:


> Alice, any KNPV hyenas?Those are the best i hear but what about if you cross them with a crocodile?
> Will they put up a better fight in the water?
> Lastnight i talked to this dudess in Bangkok and she told me she feeds her mean attack dog from streetlines
> scorpions,supposed to put a real sting in the bite!
> Cold here in Thailand.


Hmmmmm, very good question! Maybe I should start a bloodline for gnarly, mean and vicious looking Hyena's and try to trial one? I forsee a lot of problems in breeding the so coveted Crocoyena :-| But hey! It can't be any harder then raising my first KNPV puppy... right? I like the scorpion diet! It sounds like it does the trick very well. :lol: Cold in Thailand Jack? I'd skin one of those useless Mali's or Rotti's and wear its hide to keep me warm, thats all they are good for anyway.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

I rest my case....


----------



## Jim Engel

Alice Bezemer said:


> I rest my case....


Surely we all understand that this can not work if the Hyena does not have suitable papers, with an embossed seal?


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Jim Engel said:


> Surely we all understand that this can not work if the Hyena does not have suitable papers, with an embossed seal?


We could always say its an overgrown Dutchie! Yup... that'll work :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave Colborn

Thanks, Bob, but I've been here. Just reading occasionally and not posting much. It is like a train wreck....just can't look away for that long.

This is the stuff that is always here. Junk posts surrounding the useful or humorous. All posted by the who's who of internet forum ban list/pseudonyms and normal people with a desire to socialize and interact while talking about something they enjoy. 

The humor and hearing the passionate trainers divulge the good stuff will keep me coming back. 












Bob Scott said:


> The question has already been answered correctly many times in this thread so I won't give another one.
> BTW, Welcome back Dave. Been a while huh!? ....and this is the stuff you came back to see. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## maggie fraser

Lee H Sternberg said:


> sdghtrevbhhv bhgvv bb ggbnju hghgghhjjn vcx nmvvgbhggf,dfm,,m,fv vvv mv,,,,,vvvvvv](*,)


,,zxzxzplhkkkmn :roll: mmmmoohh :arrow: , zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ggbnjuhghgghhjjn ? vcx ?
mnvjbq.;pld nmvvgbhggf


----------



## Catherine Gervin

Alice Bezemer said:


> I rest my case....


just look what it did to his pants!
in reality though, it's just a matter of time before that thing kills him in his sleep, and if he's veryvery lucky it will kill him before opening his midsection and eating his entrails, rather than the reverse.


----------



## maggie fraser

Catherine Gervin said:


> just look what it did to his pants!
> in reality though, it's just a matter of time before that thing kills him in his sleep, and if he's veryvery lucky it will kill him before opening his midsection and eating his entrails, rather than the reverse.


Talking about hyenas, this guy is pretty cool...

http://vimeo.com/33152502


----------



## Ted Summers

this is a similar discussion to one I saw on the faceboob about which is better for home defense: an AR or a Shotgun.

Best answer.... "doesn't matter as long as you can shoot it, AND hit something, AND prevent someone from taking it from you."

so.... \\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

maggie fraser said:


> ,,zxzxzplhkkkmn :roll: mmmmoohh :arrow: , zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ggbnjuhghgghhjjn ? vcx ?
> mnvjbq.;pld nmvvgbhggf


Glad to see you understand where I'm coming from!:razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Joby Becker said:


> Lee....glad to see yer sober now


I was sober. Here's loaded!

This MOFO has to be a troll.

If he's not then this fuking bullshit nonsense lets everyone here know this dude needs more help than you guys can ever give him.

He needs to be laying on a couch somewhere working on getting himself the help that he so desperately needs.

How's that, Joby?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Bob Scott said:


> The question has already been answered correctly many times in this thread so I won't give another one.
> BTW, Welcome back Dave. Been a while huh!? ....and this is the stuff you came back to see. :lol: :lol: :wink:


He was at Turnipseed's place trying to learn and copy his protection breeding program.


----------



## John Squire

All joking about the hyenas aside, I got talking with a guy at a bar a few months back who worked for Jack Hanna out of the Columbus Zoo. This guy was part of the team that would travel with the animals, etc when Jungle Jack would make TV appearances on Leno or whatever. He was routinely around various apes, big cats (lions, Siberian tigers, cheetahs, etc) and other dangerous predators, but he said that hyenas were BY FAR the scariest and most dangerous animals to be around. He said he's literally never met a hyena handler who wasn't missing digits in part or entirely. Their teeth and jaws overlap much like scissors, and that paired with jaw strength and bone structure that is dramatically heavier than the largest dogs allows them to bite straight through heavy bone with ease. It was an interesting conversation. Until then I never realized how large or dangerous they are (the biggest ones exceed 400#, too). Sorry to get so far off topic!

Also, I asked the guy about a recent Leno spot I had seen with Jack Hanna with a Cheetah. I noted that the cheetah was leashed with a prong collar. I asked him about this, and he said that cheetahs are so sensitive that usually all a handler needs to do as a correction, if even necessary, is literally lightly tickle the cat's nose. Tigers, on the other hand, pretty much need to be pounded on the head with a 2x4. He wasn't joking, either. Sorry to bore everyone with this, but I thought it was pretty fascinating at the time. Cheers.


----------



## maggie fraser

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was sober. Here's loaded!
> 
> This MOFO has to be a troll.
> 
> If he's not then this fuking bullshit nonsense lets everyone here know this dude needs more help than you guys can ever give him.


 







What; a fkn troll ?


----------



## maggie fraser

John Squire said:


> All joking about the hyenas aside, I got talking with a guy at a bar a few months back who worked for Jack Hanna out of the Columbus Zoo. This guy was part of the team that would travel with the animals, etc when Jungle Jack would make TV appearances on Leno or whatever. He was routinely around various apes, big cats (lions, Siberian tigers, cheetahs, etc) and other dangerous predators, but he said that hyenas were BY FAR the scariest and most dangerous animals to be around. He said he's literally never met a hyena handler who wasn't missing digits in part or entirely. Their teeth and jaws overlap much like scissors, and that paired with jaw strength and bone structure that is dramatically heavier than the largest dogs allows them to bite straight through heavy bone with ease. It was an interesting conversation. Until then I never realized how large or dangerous they are (the biggest ones exceed 400#, too). Sorry to get so far off topic!
> 
> Also, I asked the guy about a recent Leno spot I had seen with Jack Hanna with a Cheetah. I noted that the cheetah was leashed with a prong collar. I asked him about this, and he said that cheetahs are so sensitive that usually all a handler needs to do as a correction, if even necessary, is literally lightly tickle the cat's nose. Tigers, on the other hand, pretty much need to be pounded on the head with a 2x4. He wasn't joking, either. Sorry to bore everyone with this, but I thought it was pretty fascinating at the time. Cheers.


Did you click the link I posted?


----------



## Dave Colborn

maggie fraser said:


> Did you click the link I posted?


 
Maggie. Those aren't classic hyenas. They have been trained with food and clicker, and do attention heels. If they were classic hyenas, they'd be heavier and would remove fingers from their handlers as it is their right to do so. You just showed a bad representation of "sport" Hyenas. I will now do videos on my own in my back yard and at my girlfriends house with some of my "classic" hyenas that I breed with no health tests. I sell them for $900 a hyena pup/thing, all day long. In fact since this thread has been going I have sold two. I have recently brought some DDR line hyenas in to my lines to see what that would do to my breedings. Mine will stay on a place in a house when yelled at by me even when I have chicken on the counter, are man-stoppers, and have eaten numerous former friends of mine who tried to get in-between fights (those are the bitches, too!!)


----------



## maggie fraser

Dave Colborn said:


> Maggie. Those aren't classic hyenas. They have been trained with food and clicker, and do attention heels. If they were classic hyenas, they'd be heavier and would remove fingers from their handlers as it is their right to do so. You just showed a bad representation of "sport" Hyenas. I will now do videos on my own in my back yard and at my girlfriends house with some of my "classic" hyenas that I breed with no health tests. I sell them for $900 a hyena pup/thing, all day long. In fact since this thread has been going I have sold two. I have recently brought some DDR line hyenas in to my lines to see what that would do to my breedings. Mine will stay on a place in a house when yelled at by me even when I have chicken on the counter, are man-stoppers, and have eaten numerous former friends of mine who tried to get in-between fights (those are the bitches, too!!)


$900 bucks ??? You're slippin', still working on the phenotype ? How much you paying for pillows?

LMAO :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bob Scott

PPH


----------



## Hunter Allred

Alice Bezemer said:


> Both are useless. .. everyone knows you want a hyena for home protection.


Hell yeah... If the creepy cackling doesn't scare you off, the "grip" on those things would sheer through any bone in the human body lol


----------



## Hunter Allred

This guys home doesn't get broken into (well maybe during that picture while he's at the local Walmart)


----------



## Hunter Allred

Bob Scott said:


> PPH


Ahh. I lose. Didn't see your post lol. Looks like the same guy


Or the other one... 

Cut me some slack, I'm on an ipad here lol


----------



## Joby Becker

off topic but here are more pictures of and info about "the hyena men of Nigeria"...

http://sobadsogood.com/2012/05/24/a...a-men-of-nigeria-by-photographer-pieter-hugo/


----------



## Catherine Gervin

John Squire said:


> All joking about the hyenas aside, I got talking with a guy at a bar a few months back who worked for Jack Hanna out of the Columbus Zoo. This guy was part of the team that would travel with the animals, etc when Jungle Jack would make TV appearances on Leno or whatever. He was routinely around various apes, big cats (lions, Siberian tigers, cheetahs, etc) and other dangerous predators, but he said that hyenas were BY FAR the scariest and most dangerous animals to be around. He said he's literally never met a hyena handler who wasn't missing digits in part or entirely. Their teeth and jaws overlap much like scissors, and that paired with jaw strength and bone structure that is dramatically heavier than the largest dogs allows them to bite straight through heavy bone with ease. It was an interesting conversation. Until then I never realized how large or dangerous they are (the biggest ones exceed 400#, too). Sorry to get so far off topic!
> 
> Hyenas give no quarter--they will kill/eat members of their own pack if prompting arises (not enough food, personality clash, etc) and are encouraged to begin this process as whelps. if what i've read is true, they possess the most powerful jaws on land in the continent of Africa. why anyone would think they could be trusted on a length of chain is beyond me...


----------



## Hunter Allred

Catherine Gervin said:


> John Squire said:
> 
> 
> 
> All joking about the hyenas aside, I got talking with a guy at a bar a few months back who worked for Jack Hanna out of the Columbus Zoo. This guy was part of the team that would travel with the animals, etc when Jungle Jack would make TV appearances on Leno or whatever. He was routinely around various apes, big cats (lions, Siberian tigers, cheetahs, etc) and other dangerous predators, but he said that hyenas were BY FAR the scariest and most dangerous animals to be around. He said he's literally never met a hyena handler who wasn't missing digits in part or entirely. Their teeth and jaws overlap much like scissors, and that paired with jaw strength and bone structure that is dramatically heavier than the largest dogs allows them to bite straight through heavy bone with ease. It was an interesting conversation. Until then I never realized how large or dangerous they are (the biggest ones exceed 400#, too). Sorry to get so far off topic!
> 
> Hyenas give no quarter--they will kill/eat members of their own pack if prompting arises (not enough food, personality clash, etc) and are encouraged to begin this process as whelps. if what i've read is true, they possess the most powerful jaws on land in the continent of Africa. why anyone would think they could be trusted on a length of chain is beyond me...
> 
> 
> 
> Hippos, Crocs, Gorillas all bite harder and are in Africa
> 
> From wikipedia... interesting tidbits
> 
> The spotted hyena is typically shy in the presence of humans, and has the highest flight distance (up to 300 metres) among African carnivores.
> 
> A study done by evolutionary anthropologists demonstrated that spotted hyenas outperform chimpanzees on cooperative problem-solving tests; captive pairs of spotted hyenas were challenged to tug two ropes in unison to earn a food reward, successfully cooperating and learning the maneuvers quickly without prior training.
> 
> Experienced hyenas even helped inexperienced clan-mates to solve the problem. In contrast, chimps and other primates often require extensive training, and cooperation between individuals is not always as easy for them.
> 
> From a husbandry point of view, hyenas are easily kept, as they have few disease problems and it is not uncommon for captive hyenas to reach 15–20 years of age.
> 
> Although easily tamed, spotted hyenas are exceedingly difficult to house train, and can be very destructive
Click to expand...


----------



## Hunter Allred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV_0oiQHO54

And they get along with dogs?? Alright, I'm going to hit craigslist and be the first to IPO & PSA title a hyena lol


----------



## Haz Othman

Lol..if they were legal I would have one. Wonder if females are easier to house train. Makes sense intelligent k9 type animal, why couldnt they be domesticated in a short time? Like dogs they are creatures of opportunity, seem to prefer scavenging to hunting.


----------



## jamie lind

All these pictures of hyenas are pretty. But anyone can see they are show lines. Look at those sloping backs. Does anyone have a picture of workingline hyenas?


----------



## Ben Thompson

If you want a good guard dog just get a black bear.


----------



## Joby Becker




----------



## Dave Colborn

I have heard the saying "I am so hungry I could eat the ass out of a rag doll"...... This dude looks like he's poking his head into the fridge to find just the right snack...Great pic by the way Joby. 



Joby Becker said:


>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Haz Othman said:


> Lol..if they were legal I would have one. Wonder if females are easier to house train. Makes sense intelligent k9 type animal, why couldnt they be domesticated in a short time? Like dogs they are creatures of opportunity, seem to prefer scavenging to hunting.


They are easier to house train but you wouldn't want one IN HEAT in the house!:razz:


----------



## Haz Othman

hahaha failed to think of that..


----------



## Bob Scott

Joby Becker said:


>




That's how they teach their cubs to laugh. When the cubs see their parents with their head up an elephants ass they can't help but laugh.


----------



## julie allen

I'm up for the first hyena that washes out, bet it will be an awesome SAR prospect!!


----------



## Bob Scott

julie allen said:


> I'm up for the first hyena that washes out, bet it will be an awesome SAR prospect!!



No doubt a cadaver specialist. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Amy Swaby

Bob Scott said:


> No doubt a cadaver specialist. :twisted: :wink:


You guys are killing me, I sat here cackling all through the last page


----------



## Joby Becker

Amy Swaby said:


> You guys are killing me, I sat here cackling all through the last page


cackling like a hyena?


----------



## mike finn

Joby Becker said:


>


So by this picture, can I assume you agree that Rottweiler's are better security dogs?:???: lol


----------



## Bob Scott

Amy Swaby said:


> You guys are killing me, I sat here cackling all through the last page



Amy that makes me more then a bit suspicious about Island girls and Voodo. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Amy Swaby

Joby Becker said:


> cackling like a hyena?


Is a hyena based monster close enough?


----------

